# Shooting at the Mall !!!!!



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG !! There was a shooting a mall in Washington 
I think there were two people killed   Some nut then turned the gun on himself I think.....I just cant believe it , what is wrong with people ??
I hope everybody here from this area is OK. Just a horrible thing....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

News like this upsets me very badly ... I remember when there was that shooting in "The Dark Knight Rises" theatre, such sad news.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im telling you , its just sickening ...at anytime , but it seems so much more sickening now , when a lot people are out Christmas shopping.
I think there was a 15 year old killed  horrible
Now , with tragedies all over the world , most people stick together , help each other , care for one another. Then this !!
I wouldn't want anybody to harm themselves or others , but why does someone have to take a perfect strangers life while looking to end theri own as well ? I cant wrap my head around it at all


----------



## Wallaby (Sep 11, 2012)

It was actually in Oregon.  
I was JUST at that mall not even 24 hours before it happened, in the exact place it happened... I'm counting my blessings right now!
The people who died were 45 and 54 (a man and a woman) but a 15/16 year old was shot in the chest. I haven't heard whether she survived or not but last I heard, she's expected to survive. 

The saddest part, I think, was that according to some stuff I've read from family and friends of the shooter, he was an "awesome" guy right up until 3 days before the shooting. Then something apparently "snapped" and he went a little nuts. So so sad.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought it was Oregon , Portland possibly. 
My DH ( Not dear )corrected me and said it was Washington....
Sorry for the typo folks


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This happened at Clackamas Towne Center in Oregon. I think Winky is the closest. 
There were 2 killed and 1 injured. Plus the gunman killed. It was a tragedy and no one knows why the young man snapped. 
Now the rest of the story that won't make the news...The first shots triggered a response from the store employees. They quickly swept all the people out of the common areas into the stores, they shut all the security gates and took the people to the backrooms until Police arrrived. The man at the little amusement park took his riders into the storerooms and stood guard over them. 
There were many heros who risked themselves to get everyone possible out of harms way. there were more then 10,000 people in the mall that day...It could have been so much worse.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for correcting that .
OMG !! Wallaby , thank goodness your home and OK !!
How scary for you to have found that out !! Yikes !
Can it be that easy just to "snap" like that ?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It indeed is a sad world we are living in. And it's only going to get worse.
From time to time DH & I go over what we would do in a situation like that. We dont go anywhere without being aware of behavior around us & protection. I'd like to think I'd throw myself over a preg woman or a child.
How the heck did he get in there with weapon in plain sight?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The young girl is going to be fine, She didn't even require surgery.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Goathiker , those people are truly the heroes and they wont be recognized for their bravery either. But some want it that way too.
Amazing , like you said no one else was hurt or killed.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

There are many many public places with security, both personnel & cams with action plan in place.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Yeah we made national news, it's really sad. When it hits close to home I think is when people say oh my gosh, but in reality it's all around us. Society as a whole is under a lot of struggles these days and more people are just loosing it. Does that make it right, no but as a man once told me "it ain't right but it's so". We can all say I'd do this or I'd do that, unfortunately until it happens we don't know what most of us would do in that situation. Thank God for those who were able to stay calm and help in the awful terror that went on. You have people that start screaming gun control. I'm a firm believer we have the right to bear arms, and gun control wouldn't stop the black market and criminals from getting guns. 
My husband worked as a corrections officer where they also had homeland security criminals, he is very aware of his surroundings at all times. I after hearing just small tidbits of what he's seen, or what we saw as an EMT that I've tried to learn to be more aware all the time. It's sad we have to live like that, but there are other places in the world where they live in fear all the time. 
The holidays seem to always be worse for suicides and people against people crimes. Hold your loved ones, reach out to those you may think I haven't talked to them in a long time wonder how they're doing'- don't wonder reach out to them. 
May these times find each of you happy and safe.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh sure there are plans in place , but when it comes down to it , its the employees at that time that make it happen.
Sometimes its too much for that particular person to handle. You really never know what you will do in a situation until it happens.
Unless your a trained PO or security guard , most of the "small heroes" are the employees or just a shopper like everyone else.
Im glad it wasnt worse , but I guess we will find out more as the day goes on...you just hope there arent more .


----------



## Wallaby (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's a really nice article written locally about the shooting:

http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...lackamas_mall_shootin.html#incart_maj-story-1


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

A very respectfully written article. He honored the fallen which is the main thing.
As the news hits the fan , the fallen are all to quickly forgotten. The families they have left behind are never really mentioned...its all just ends up on the nightly news as another story.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I really liked the santa they interviewed, Clearwter, There were a couple cries of assault weapon. He interjected a little reality, "he brought in a semi-automatic rifle". You're right, we don't need more gun control, we need less. Laws don't stop criminals and crazies, they never have and never will. People there at the time are the only ones who can do anything.

For the one who asked, he got the gun into the mall by hiding it in a guitar case.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I was on pins and needles as it was happening. A large portion of my family and many many friends live in Portland.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

*THIS* is exactly why I took the training, got a license, and carry a concealed handgun on my person any time I'm out in public. Each and every one of us are solely responsible for our own safety and well being, NOT a mall security guard or a law officer, YOU are. Situational awareness is also a major component of personal safety, as is staying away from "bad" places.

While this is a goat forum, there are only three type people in the world. By far the largest portion are "sheep", then there are the "sheep dogs", lastly there are the WOLVES! The only good that can come from one of these horrible tragedies is for more of the "sheep" to realize their need for personal responsibility.

bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Bob , I can understand your points. I dont disagree with carring a gun. But I dont.
My hubby is a retired K9 officer, but he doesnt carry one either, he can , but doesn't.
I think this tragedy happened so quickly , carring a gun wouldnt have stopped those people from being killed , unless you were right there and you might have had your hands full at the time. We dont walk into the mall or bakery holding our hand on the gun just in case.
No one was prepared for this.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dayna said:


> I was on pins and needles as it was happening. A large portion of my family and many many friends live in Portland.


Dayna that must have been horrible for you to hear this had happened !!
I hope everyone is OK . Have you contacted family and friends ?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Dayna that must have been horrible for you to hear this had happened !!
> I hope everyone is OK . Have you contacted family and friends ?


Yes, I've thankfully gotten ahold of everyone!

On the gun note, my husband has extensive training in a variety of emergency/riot/dangerous situations. He does not carry a gun. He was the lead of security at Iron Man here in Hawaii, he's provided security with secret service at the RNC, and done jobs with ICE in NYC. I figure if he doesn't carry a gun then most people shouldn't be carrying guns. Even without a gun, I'd feel most safe with my husband due to his job and training.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

On the gun portion. Yes we own several and are very responsible and well as trained. Most are our long guns for hunting and predators. No we don't just carry one with us where ever we go. My husband is trained, as well as tactical, and crisis response team, and yes they had ICE prisoners as well as homeland security. I absolutely feel safer if I'm with him, but I try to be aware of my own surroundings and use common sense. This wasn't an act of people not using common sense, but too often crime is a chance of opportunity (never makes it right though). 
Someone else posted about families forgotten, it is sad once the media dies down, the reality is those families still suffer. Hopefully they have a strong support network.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I feel very safe with my hubby as well  
We have the guns if needed , but don't carry them.
If we moved to a place with predators like most of you have.
We would certainly be able to protect ourselves and our animals.

I didn't mean to start a gun revolution here .
Just stated that even if someone had a gun and was there , it still might not have changed the outcome. We as a whole don't walk around with our hands on our guns. Someone has to shoot and usually be shot for you to react , unless again you " see" it going down.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Who else do we know from here that is in Oregon ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree in this case it may not have changed anything. This discussion should also not become a gun rights battle. We all have different opinions, we all have rights guarenteed by our constitution and our state laws, we all live in different situations. Everyone can have their opinion and as long as they are not infringing on my rights, I could care less what they want to do or not do.

They are starting to find the little heros and bring them into the open http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/oregon-mall-shooting-woman-heroic-act-macys-employee-17941604


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, absolutely , it's not about the right to carry a gun , its just that sometimes it won't change the outcome of a particular incident.
I m done, I don't want to accidentally start huge arguement 
I just hope everyone is alright .


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think we can not argue. We are a pretty good forum that way.

Winky was on yesterday after this happened. I can't think of anyone else in that area.


----------

